# Anyone used Hi-Yield or Compare N Save Glyphosate?



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Anyone used either of these Glyphosate brands? How well did they work?

Also, if there is a different brand that is widely available in 32-oz that you like, please suggest it.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Any of the 41% concentrates should do the trick. The Compare-N-Save looks like it's the cheapest 32oz option on Amazon.


----------



## gm560 (Feb 22, 2018)

Green said:


> Anyone used either of these Glyphosate brands? How well did they work?
> 
> Also, if there is a different brand that is widely available in 32-oz that you like, please suggest it.


Yup. I used compare-n-save. It killed the heck out of green things just like name brand. I have also used HDX brand, which I think they have stopped making and now carry compare-n-save at HD. I think gly is pretty ubiquitous, but one good thing about compare-n-save is it comes premixed with NIS already in them, so no need to futz with that.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

gm560 said:


> I have also used HDX brand, which I think they have stopped making and now carry compare-n-save at HD. I think gly is pretty ubiquitous, but one good thing about compare-n-save is it comes premixed with NIS already in them, so no need to futz with that.


Yeah, that's what I had/have, but it's going to be finishing up with this next project.

My HD no longer stocks gly, but I can order it and have it shipped to the store to pickup.

@Ware, I agree. I've only used the HDX, and before that, the Roundup with diquat, though.

I think I'll go with the C-n-S brand since it's a known quantity. If I can find the label for the Hi Yield that can be ordered through Ace to verify it's just 41% with no additives, I might get that instead.

Anyone else, feel free to add to the discussion in the meantime.


----------

